# Windows 8 wont boot and wont do Auto Repaires



## jacal78 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi guys,
I have an issue with HP Pavilion p6-2316s which runs on Windows 8. have an issue where it goes to screen and tells me that "Automatic Repair couldn't repair your PC. Press Advanced Options to try to repair your pc or shut down to turn off your PC". Log file: C:\windows\System32\Logfile\Srt\SrtTrail.txt

Need help on this issue if any of you know what's going on. Thank you. Please let me know if you need more info on the machine itself

jacal78


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have your Windows 8 CD?


----------



## jacal78 (Jan 15, 2009)

No sir I don't have it at all.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you selected the Advanced Options from the menu and selected Safe Mode?


----------



## jacal78 (Jan 15, 2009)

If I go to AO all I see is System Restore, CMD, System Image recovery, UEFI Firmware Settings, Auto Repair, Startup Settings. What you think?


----------



## jacal78 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok Master if I click Startup Settings and hit Restart it brings me to a window where I can choose all safe modes available for use...


----------



## jacal78 (Jan 15, 2009)

If I choose safe Mode, it still brings the Preparing for Automatic Repairs


----------



## jacal78 (Jan 15, 2009)

Any ideas Master


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Run a system restore to a day before the issue started to happen.


----------



## jacal78 (Jan 15, 2009)

I cant it wont let me do it for some reason...but let me try something else instead


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You still have System Image recovery if nothing else works


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

If all your efforts keep giving "cannot repair" or give error messages, there is a chance that your PC might have developed a hardware issue (it can happen to newer computers as well as older). In the absence of a known clean write-protected source for the Windows 8 files (such as a DVD), there could also be a malware presence complicating things.

To check the system hardware, I'd recommend running diagnostics on the hard drive and system memory. Use a different computer to create a "UBCD" ("Ultimate Boot CD"), and use that CD to start your problem computer. The UBCD is completely free, and contains diagnostics for most hard drives and memory. I recommend using Memtest86+. Use the hard drive utility that matches the manufacturer of your hard drive. If you don't see your manufacturer in the list, use the IBM/Hitachi Drive Fitness Test - it can run generic tests on most any hard drive. Run the Extended tests to be certain of the drive's condition. You can find the iso file and complete instructions on the UBCD website --- Ultimate Boot CD - Overview

If you find hardware failures while running your diagnostics, make a note of the issues, so you can forward that information to HP: it should make their repairs go more quickly if you need to send it in for warranty repair.
__________


Also:
You can use "Rescue CD" antivirus scanners to make sure your files aren't infested with malware - or clean them if they are. Once your most important files are proven malware-free, make a backup - if you don't already have one. You can backup by booting from a Linux Live CD, or by attaching your hard drive to another computer (but not booting from it). Reasonably good Live "Rescue CDs" can be downloaded for free from AVG -- AVG | Data Recovery | AVG Rescue CD ----- Avira -- Download Avira Rescue System | Official Website ----- Microsoft -- What is Windows Defender Offline? 

If you already have backups, you probably will want to scan them first, before restoring them after you've fixed up your Windows 8 installation.


Best of luck!
. . . Gary


----------



## jacal78 (Jan 15, 2009)

Gary,
Thank you for your input on this issue. I will try to do what you have mentioned in your post and see what I can find. I believe I still have warranty on this machine....Will post answers as I go..

Thank you very much to all users and helpers around the forum...
jacal78


----------



## jacal78 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok sorry for not getting back to you guys on this issue. I had a warranty on it so I just sent out the system for the to look at it and get it fixed. Hope it turns out to be good. will post about this issue latter when I get it back. 

Thank you all


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool hope it gets sorted


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Always best to use the warranty if you have it.


----------



## d1985 (May 18, 2014)

Hello, I have a windows 8 CD and it doesnt give me the option to boot from cd


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

d1985 said:


> Hello, I have a windows 8 CD and it doesnt give me the option to boot from cd



Please do not hijack someone else's thread if you are having a similar or unrelated issue please create your own thread with detailed information about your problem.


----------

